# FreeBSD on CuBox



## alie (Apr 26, 2012)

http://www.solid-run.com/products/cubox

Anyone have experience on installing FreeBSD on CuBox?

Please share your experience and the possibilities.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 26, 2012)

It's ARM, FreeBSD's ARM support isn't complete yet.

http://www.freebsd.org/platforms/arm.html
http://wiki.freebsd.org/FreeBSD/arm

It might work, it might not.


----------

